

Will Facebook release it's phone on 15th January? - nelse
http://metro.co.uk/2013/01/09/facebook-calls-mystery-press-conference-for-january-15-amid-new-smartphone-rumours-3344613/

======
wojteksz
Windows Phone 8 FB edition on HTC platform, mmm? :)

